# First 4-H meeting today :)



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi guys! 
Well today was my first 4-H meeting! it was super fun  
So first we lead goats around.. I got to lead a pigora goat called tina..
She was gental, which is why i got her beacuse i'm new and all... 
however i've been practicing for a while with my goat, so it was reallllllyyyy easy! But when ever she passed the buck or the parent that was afraid of fiber goats she flipped a bit. She was fairly easy to lead so that was nice  
... The leader has said this moth work on letting your goat learn to stand still... So i am training my goat to stand very still when i am holding her and whispering "duck tape" under my breath... She does LOTS better with command than just holding her still with coller... 
So next moth will be the showmanship lesson + needle felting with fiber from the pigoras.. Very exicited! 
So, um i'm a little confused with what my project goals should be? I would guess it would be like "learn how to show a goat correctly" and the like? I think they are talking about this in the next meeting along with the record books.. Not sure!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad you had fun! I was in 4-H and LOVED it!


----------

